

Oracle to Discontinue JavaFX Script; Will Use Java API - Garbage
http://java.dzone.com/articles/oracle-discontinue-javafx

======
BonoboBoner
While I am happy that this overdue step has finally been taken, I dont think
the unfamiliar syntax has been JavaFX's main problem, which means, that its
failure wont be overturned by this decision.

People would have adapted to JavaFX-Script, if creating a stunning, fast and
lightweight, instant and visually appealing user-experience had ever been an
option with JavaFX.

But the baggage of the same runtime, that made Applets fail, was too much to
overcome in my mind.

------
dminor
Hopefully it survives as somehow as open source - it was a nice DSL for
building a UI, and having used WPF the last few weeks, JavaFX script was much
nicer to work with.

